# Monte Carlo Simulation Add-ins for the mac?



## secox (Oct 6, 2004)

Anyone know of a add in for simulations, like @Risk or Crystal Ball, that work on the Mac?

Years ago, when I was last on a Mac platform, Crystal Ball had a Mac version, but they don't seem to now.  I'm back with the Mac and would like to get an add in (doing it without one is possible, just cumbersome enough that I would be willing to pay for an add in).

Anyone know?


----------

